# whats a caspian?



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

im having trouble with the website of caspian arms, can anyone pls tell me if they sell complete guns or they just sell parts? also whats your insight on caspian??


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as I know, Caspian only sells parts, not assembled pistols. They enjoy a good reputation for quality parts, and provide slides and frames to several larger 1911 builders.

http://caspianarms.com/


----------



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

*rep*

i think iv found some complete guns, but if you were to buy a caspian slide where would you install it? wouldnt in be just a waste? does it even have an advantage??


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, you'd install the slide on an existing frame. There are lots of frames floating around out there, just waiting to have a nice 1911 built on them.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you want to build a 1911a1 from scratch, the frames & slides from caspian are the "bomb"----their quality & fit are second to none---i know this for a fact because i have built several over the past 25 years. They do not build complete pistols only the components.


----------

